# Some Show Results For The Girls



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Everyone! 
Sorry its been a while since I stopped in. We had 2 people at work quit on the same week and Ive had to start working 7 days a week. We have a couple new gals at work now, and its getting easier but I'm still there 6 days a week. Ive been able to switch with our young guy and have been able to hit some shows. 
Due to not having help, Ive had to show each girl one at a time. So on the 11th Joy got BOB and a Group 3rd and Sara was beaten by the boy that was entered. 
On the 25-26th weekend. I actually had a friend there showing her dog so she agreed to help me on the 26th! on the 25th Sara was again beaten by the male but Joy beat him in the second show for BOB! 
On the 26th the girls got to show against each other for the first time. The male was not entered this day so it was all about the girls! In the first show Sara beat Joy but did not place in the group. In the second show, Joy beat her sister to complete her Championship!! 
I am so proud to announce that my little Joy is now:
Ch. Angel's The Wrong Side Of Heaven
I have show pictures on order and will be sure to post them when they arrive. I am so proud of my girls. They attract a lot of attention at the shows and are pretty happy about it all. 
We are planning to show again March 18-19th when the owner of their father is going to be in town and we will have a nice Champion class for Joy to have a chance to get a leg or two towards her Grand Championship. I'm very excited for Gina to meet "Traces" children!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

How did that happen? It seems like only yesterday we were exclaiming over the pictures of your litter of pups. Hmm, that is less than a year ago. Congratulations!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Charmed! I know! this past 10 months have seemed to fly by for my little poodle family! I miss my tiny baby puppies but am looking forward to all the fun and joy we are going to have doing obedience training next and on to Therapy work. I plan to have the girls doing Therapy along side their mom Stella.
Here is Sara all groomed up before the show last Weds.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Your hard work, dedication, and love for your girls shows !!!! Good Job!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations on your wins! I love the pic of Sara- stunning.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

With a Mom like Stella, they have to be gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Can't wait for the show pictures! Your girls are stunning.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so late. I saw the picture and meant to get back and got preoccupied. What a great accomplishment. Congrats! Your hard work is paying off. :dancing2::first:


----------

